# German Train crash video



## horseUSA (Mar 22, 2005)

German train crash. A lot of momentum!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2005)

Lot of momentum there, nice video horse. Lot of ruined equipment in that crash too, I saw at least one half track and 2 tanks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

Woah! That couldn't have been good!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2005)

I guess "whoops" is kind of an understatement?!


----------

